# NI Supplier



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Im looking to find out if someone over here sells Car-Lack products.

Any ideas?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Not that i've ever seen. I know carsparkle do it though. Same company now as cleanyourcar and Tim at cleanyourcar is 100% to deal with.

http://www.carsparkle.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.carlack.de/carlack/home_eng.htm

dunno what car lack them selves are like to deal with?


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Tim from Cleanyourcar sent me a reply. Good job. He reccomended Carsparkle. Trouble is the charge £8 postage for the Carlack and some Megs.

A liitle dear.

Must find out the postage from Carlack themselves, Cheers Steveo3002.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Is ther anywere over here does the likes of menzerna/poorboys/chemical guys stuff?

If there was somewhere in northern ireland that sold it would u buy it there rather than the net?

Friends family own a motor factors and sell the usual meguiars/autoglym stuff but were looking into some better products, so im just wondering would there be enough market over here for them?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

It would be hard enough to judge whether there would be a market for that kinda stuff over here. I know I would definately buy it, if it were local to me but whether there would be much interest I would personally doubt. Although it might surprise you. There is nowhere that I know of that sells the likes of menzerna/poorboys/chemical guys, etc in NI.


----------

